# Spouse hiding money after filing



## User Name (Jun 30, 2013)

My spouse and I had a joint bank account and were still depositing our paychecks into it while we were separated.

Once she filed for divorce, she stopped depositing her paycheck and is stashing it away. Can she do that?

I thought we had to wait until the divorce was final to split our money and income.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

User Name said:


> My spouse and I had a joint bank account and were still depositing our paychecks into it while we were separated.
> 
> Once she filed for divorce, she stopped depositing her paycheck and is stashing it away. Can she do that?
> 
> I thought we had to wait until the divorce was final to split our money and income.


It is completely legal for spouses to have separate accounts and put their earnings into the separate account.

If she is not putting her money into a separate account, you need to do the same.

What percentage of your joint income does she earn?

You two will need to decide who pays which bills. But you do not need to keep joint accounts.

You will both be required to provide your bank statements in your financial disclosures for the divorce. She is not hiding money. She had to disclose it. She is legally putting her income into her own accounts.

It's time you did the same.

Why have you not filed for divorce?


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

You are responsible for joint debt, what account you pay it out of is your business. You need to move your pay into your account and secure your financial assets. Then you need to have a real serious conversation about finances. I recommend you take charge of the money and she is required to pay you so much month as her portion, based on individual incomes. Take the personal stuff as best you can out of the equation, this is strictly business. Keep very good records, this is vital for the divorce.


----------



## User Name (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's the problem. I make a lot less income than she does and was relying on our combined income to survive. And now she pulled the plug without warning, leaving me in a very bad situation.

I'm not sure what to do. Should I file a motion against her to get some money or something?

We have joint custody of our child, so I'm filing for child support and interim spousal support.

I'm also concerned that she may not disclose all her money now by hiding cash in her house or in an account under someone else's name.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

User Name said:


> Here's the problem. I make a lot less income than she does and was relying on our combined income to survive. And now she pulled the plug without warning, leaving me in a very bad situation.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I file a motion against her to get some money or something?
> 
> ...


Is there a savings account? Do you have access to it? Are there other funds that you have access to?

You say that you are filing for child support and interim spousal support. When will you do this. Yes you can also have your attorney do a motion to get you some money if there is marital assets that you do not have access to. 

How long have you been married to her?


----------

